
Feds Walk into Building. Demand Everyones Fingerprints to Open Phones, Its Legal - Golddisk
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/10/16/doj-demands-mass-fingerprint-seizure-to-open-iphones/#33970688d9d2
======
Golddisk
I imagine this could be interpreted to include other devices and data
protected by biometrics, too. Very concerning.

